# Conversation with husband tonight



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

I like this idea!


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

I have always had multiple dogs and I wouldn't have it any other way. The dogs keep each other company and exercise each other, so it's easier on their human servants.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Two goldens is always perfect!!


----------



## Maddie'sMom2011 (Apr 26, 2011)

I think it's a wonderful idea!


----------



## LaylaBauer1718 (Sep 25, 2011)

Two Goldens is a fantastic idea! So much fun!!


----------



## Bella's Mama (Jun 12, 2011)

I hope to get Bella a Golden Brother eventually. Just gotta get DH on board


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Patrice*

Patrice

That sounds like a wonderful idea to me!


----------



## Deber (Aug 23, 2011)

Thats how we ended up with Coop! I picked a weak moment when he was watching the Cowboys win...he says he doesn't remember me asking. I will SWEAR I did. (haa).

But we have always had multi animals and as said above, lots easier on the human servants.


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

I've always gotten another dog soon (sometimes very soon) after losing one. Mine have all been rescues and it made me feel so much better to give another one a good life!

Buddy is looking our for you for sure.


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

Sounds like a great idea, there is something better than 2 goldens though and that is 3


----------



## Jige (Mar 17, 2011)

It sounds like you picked a Golden oppertunity to approach the subject. I can not wait to see pictures of the goldens once you get them. Have you started looking yet???


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

coppers-mom said:


> I've always gotten another dog soon (sometimes very soon) after losing one. Mine have all been rescues and it made me feel so much better to give another one a good life!
> 
> Buddy is looking our for you for sure.


I'm with you on that Coopers-mom, both my Roxy and Remy are Rescues and are enjoying the good life now being oh so spoiled and loved.


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

When our Scooter dropped dead of heart attack at 5 years, 3 months, we still had buck who was a full brother, but a year younger.

what did we do? we got littermate puppies, Hunter and KayCee and never regretted one minute of it. And we still had all 3 of them when we adopted Honey, putting us at 4 . Never regretted getting her either.


----------



## Nath (May 12, 2011)

The love of a golden retriever is one of the best things in the world, but the love of two is even better.


----------



## Red the super dog (Nov 9, 2011)

Nath said:


> The love of a golden retriever is one of the best things in the world, but the love of two is even better.


i second this!!! 
2 goldens are better than one!! (even if one of mine is only part golden)


----------

